# Female friend in Thailand



## MYN (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey! 
Been in Thailand a lot of times. Have friends there, but all Thaigirls I know (well) are married to Farrangs. Now I met this beautiful girl, unfortunately in a relationship with a very rich US guy who treats her bad. I like the girl, but don´t fancy her. Had more than 250 emails from her in a month, and I know that I am her Plan B. I like her, as I said, and would love to help her with her business so she can get independend from her US BF. Not that I see that change a lot, but might be a help to her. (I talk to her a lot). My worries are: can a Thaigirl think of a Farang as a friend, or will he always be "Plan B" ? Your experience are welcomed... BR MYN


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

MYN said:


> Hey!
> can a Thaigirl think of a Farang as a friend, or will he always be "Plan B" ? Your experience are welcomed... BR MYN


You can answer this question yourself by informing her that you have no intention of providing her with even one baht of financial assistance to "help her achieve her independence" from this rich american who treats her so very badly.

You are unlikely to be her plan "B" - more like D, E or F I suspect

Yes, Thai women can certainly be "just friends", but I think not in this case from what you have stated in your OP


----------



## bangkok2012 (Jul 29, 2011)

MYN said:


> can a Thaigirl think of a Farang as a friend, or will he always be "Plan B" ? Your experience are welcomed... BR MYN


To keep it simple - yes it is possible for a Thaigirl and a farang being friends.

Whether or not your new friend has a hidden agenda, you are properly more capable of answering than us. But try and look at her friends, if all of her friends are hooked up with several farangs, your friends is properly the same.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

MYN said:


> Hey!
> Been in Thailand a lot of times. Have friends there, but all Thaigirls I know (well) are married to Farrangs. Now I met this beautiful girl, unfortunately in a relationship with a very rich US guy who treats her bad. I like the girl, but don´t fancy her. Had more than 250 emails from her in a month, and I know that I am her Plan B. I like her, as I said, and would love to help her with her business so she can get independend from her US BF. Not that I see that change a lot, but might be a help to her. (I talk to her a lot). My worries are: can a Thaigirl think of a Farang as a friend, or will he always be "Plan B" ? Your experience are welcomed... BR MYN


Myn: As you say you have "a lot of times" in Thailand I am certain you have had adequate time to investigate the possible interactions between Thai lasses and us Foreigners. You should be well aware of how a Thaigirl thinks of a farang.

The only comment I will make is that at 250+ emails a month I would consider myself more a "target" than a "plan B".

Good luck.


----------



## MYN (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks. I would like to explain it more detailed, but have decided not to. I will give her a chance to show she can be a friend. 
@Bangkok2012 - I checked long time ago if her freinds had more than one - they don´t.
@Stednick - You are right - I might have been the target for a while...


----------



## Chiang Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

if she's with this US guy she's with him for a REASON (i.e. money) up to her to make the break but she probably will not as it means losing her 'allowance'


----------



## MYN (Dec 29, 2011)

I started this thread, and should close it as well  - Thanks for your replies. 
I found out that I was right. I was plan B. She expected the US guy to leave, but he didnt. And when she found out that I was not going to give her money or buy him out, she decided not to be friends anymore. I consider her as an experience to learn from, but I dont judge all Thai girls to be this way. As I said, I have quite a bunch of friends there, and none of the others ever treaded me this way. So - one out of 20 aint bad.... Though... she was pretty 55555


----------



## Chiang Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

*I'm a bit*

cynical I know - yes you can have friends here BUT you will never, ever be truly 'accepted' by Thais, married or not.

Thais are very nationalistic and truly believe they are 'the best' and whatever anyone says they believe money is 'number one' - my farang friend all have money or the ability to provide and even those 'happily married' would find a change in their loved ones IF they suddenly had no cash


----------



## MYN (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree that money is important for Thais. But I guess it is for everyone. I do think there is different approach to this issue. Most of my Thaifriends stick with the farang BF they have, as long as he have money. But he doesnt need to be a millionaire. This particular "friend" mentioned earlier was going for the "big" money. If she have had an idea that I was richer than her BF, I am sure she would have left him for me. But I never told her how much money I have, so she didnt dare to leave him. Anyway - I was not even close to have the money he have, and I would never give her that much money as he does...I really just wanted to be her friend... But she lost interest, when she found out there was not going to be any money involved...


----------



## MYN (Dec 29, 2011)

A last note... I forgot to tell. She would be considered to be a "good girl" - she is very well educated and never worked in a bar...So I guess you will find good and bad girls everywhere. Not only in bars


----------

